# Black Chacate



## TurkeyWood (Aug 13, 2021)

Ran across a wood on Gilmer Wood I haven’t seen before, Black Chacate (_Guibourtia conjugata_). Reported janka is 2,090 while the specific gravity is .926. Anyone worked with this wood?
​


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a wood sample and it is heavy and hard 
I have no other experiences with it

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 13, 2021)

That's a new one on me too. It's listed in my database but so are lots of woods I've never really heard of.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 13, 2021)

It is very different from other Guibourtia species. It looks like an ebony, it is heavy and hard and dark brown color


----------



## phinds (Aug 13, 2021)

The end grain is more like bubinga than any of the other Guibourtia spp. I'm familiar with









LEGUMINOSAE DETARIOIDEAE Guibourtia conjugata


H.G. Richter, Wood Biology, University of Hamburg



images.lib.ncsu.edu


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> The end grain is more like bubinga than any of the other Guibourtia spp. I'm familiar with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be cool if that grain were large enough to see from a few feet away. Almost like a precious stone.


----------



## phinds (Aug 13, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> This would be cool if that grain were large enough to see from a few feet away. Almost like a precious stone.


Well, you just have to take a pic of it and blow it up.





__





skyscrapers in kempas


@Mr. Peet stopped by a few days ago and dropped off another goodie box for me. Among the lot was a batch of flooring pieces of kempas / Koompassia excelsa (which he calls by the alternate common name of tualang). There's a lot of interesting grain patterns and at the end, I show the skyscrapers...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Aug 21, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> That would be cool.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Aug 21, 2021)

BTW I purchased the Black Chacate. It is indeed hard and heavy. The piece I have is a bit dark with no golden brown but I may get a piece with more brown later.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2021)

TurkeyWood said:


> BTW I purchased the Black Chacate. It is indeed hard and heavy. The piece I have is a bit dark with no golden brown but I may get a piece with more brown later.


Pictures?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Aug 21, 2021)

Here it is.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks about right


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2021)

nice


----------



## TurkeyWood (Aug 21, 2021)

I kinda like it. It’s heavy for sure.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Sep 25, 2021)

The turned piece is almost a solid black with a hint of green. Can’t see any grain. I have a good bit of it left over.


----------

